# HELPPP my bunny got into some twizzlers



## steffiexxweffie (Sep 24, 2011)

last night i had patches out and i fell asleep on the couch. i had my backpack on the floor and inside were some twizzlers hate at least least 3... is he going to be ok???? i'm so worried


----------



## Pipp (Sep 24, 2011)

Oooh, I love twizzlers. Now I'm hungry. 

He should be fine, not toxic or anything, but you have to watch for the influx of sugar causing what's known as cecal dysbiosis = runny poops. He'll have to be restricted to hay and water if that happens with a probiotic. (My vet prescribes Florentero,some people use Bene-bac, etc). 

And/or he might get gas, in which case baby gas meds with simethicone will also be on the menu and/or her GI tract will slow down and he won't eat or poop much, and canned pumpkin is good for that). 

How is he doing? 

ETA: sorry patches, had you mixed up with a girl. :blushan:

sas :clover:


----------



## steffiexxweffie (Sep 24, 2011)

ahh thanks... he's fine now i just want be prepared for anything that may happen. i have baby gas meds already im pretty sure i have some bene bac. thank you so much i feel a lot better!


----------



## steffiexxweffie (Sep 24, 2011)

oh i can't find the bene bac but i found visorbin, does that help?


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2011)

Visorbin might help if he's not eating. It's B-type vitamins, but might also have too much sugar. BeneBac and gas meds are a must. Is he ok? That is a lot of twizzlers.


----------



## Tat2edangel (Apr 11, 2015)

Me and my bunny enjoy Twizzlers together all the time. I never give her more then a small end of a piece that I'm eating but she loves it, kind of a bonding time with us.


----------

